# Fish Man in Denton



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

There's a relatively new store in Denton called Fish Man. They are trying hard to have a good supply of plants. They had the usual, plus some interesting Rotala sp and a Hydrocotle I haven't seen lately (not leucocephala). They even had some small Java Windelov.

They don't know anything about plants. Their planted display tank looks well thought-out but they used swords, and of course those plants are dropping their leaves. I explained about the emersed/submersed thing to the guy and he looked at me amazed that anyone knew this.

But they are TRYING, which is more than I can say for Petsmart, which has recently removed their live plant sale tank and is carrying only those terrible plants in the little plastic tubes.

Fish Man is at 420 E McKinney St in Denton. 566-3474 (FISH). Right next to Joey's Italian restaurant where you can get an excellent fancy dinner or an excellent cheap pizza buffet.

Cheryl


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

I absolutely adore Fish Man, their staff is very knowledgable about the fish they have in stock and at this point one of them knows who I am and that I like "odd ball" fish. So any time I come in he shows me all sorts of things. 

I havn't seen their plant display- I thought all their plants were at the very bottom of the row of tanks. Have they changed it?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what types of fish do they usually stock?

David


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Lyquidfyre, they have definately increased their stock of plants since I was there earlier this year. Before their plants were only in the first two tanks on the bottom row. Now they have the entire bottom row almost exclusively plants and several other tanks in the middle row had plants. The bowfront display tank near the door has also been planted.

David, I remember seeing all the usual tetras, gouramies, barbs, plecos, but also some interesting loaches, cichlids, and, well, just a huge variety for such a small store. There was a pleco that was about fourteen inches long.

They also seem to have made an effort to make their fish tanks attractive: we're not talking Nature Aquarium here, but there are bubbling decorations, interesting gravel designs, large rock arrangements, and basically a "community" of compatible fish in each tank rather than bare, dull, single-species tanks.

Cheryl


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Last time I was in they showed me a freshwater... lionfish? I think. 
They have both saltwater and fresh and they always have a wide variety of common things as well as unusual things. Also, they are good about special ordering. 
I havn't purchased any plants from there... I should stop by there soon.


----------

